
New EC2 Compute Instances for AWS Snowball Edge - EwanToo
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-ec2-compute-instances-for-aws-snowball-edge/
======
EwanToo
So now you can run AMIs on Snowball Edge devices in your own DC, if you really
want to...

